# bodoodle pro lite rest



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

redman said:


> DO any pros use the bododle pro lite rest. This rest is working great for me .
> Any tips on setting them up ? Thanks for info .


John,
Chris Deston is the only one I know. I've used mine for years without any problems at all. I set it up for a very slight or no deflection with the bow at rest. You can set it to deflect way down too and it will come up at full draw. I've also reversed he spring and used a cord to pull it up, just like a drop away. They all worked well. I did get some fletch contact by setting the rest heavy. Otherwise, it gets out of the way completely, even with the cock vane dow, which is how I shoot mine. It's the best.
Joe B.


----------

